# Geothermal heating/cooling?



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone on this board had any experience with geothermal? I live in the Northeastern U.S. (New Jersey) so I don't know if that is a factor, but what I've heard about geothermal sounds great as far as simplicity and energy usage. I've also heard about systems that use ponds instead of the the ground which I'd be interested in learning the pros and cons of. One thing I haven't been able to find on any website is actual cost. How large/expensive of a system would it take to heat and cool a 1500 SF home? Also, I'd like to install a corn burning furnace for supplemental heat as I'm assuming that the geothermal wouldn't be enough in the dead of winter here where we can have solid weeks of single digit temperatures. 

One day I'd also like to install solar panels as well but that's another post...


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Badfish740 I am an advocate for heat pumps, thats why I chose to NATE certify in them. Geothermal heat pumps are the most efficient form of mechanical heating or cooling on the planet. If you chose to go with one make sure you spend the money to get the R-410A equipped unit. To help get you started here are some websites to do your research with. When you get done if you have any questions let me know and I will answer them for you. www.fhp-mfg.com, www.climatemaster.com. Good luck Rusty


----------



## geo fan (Jun 12, 2008)

*you wont need sup. heat*

geothermal systems especialy the dx (direct exchange) using refrigerent in the ground as aposed to an open loop pump and dump system or a closed loop water source . the dx are more eff less to maintain and 1 unit would be enough not only to heat you house through winter ( I have installed in northern ct) but handle the hot water as well or at least the vast majority of it , I do like to see a second stage on the hot water if prioriaty is used if desuperheaters are used the help with the hot water in the summer only. any way I am currently sizing my parents house to install one there . the price I have ben able to get for them is 20k for a system i just discribed. there is a comp. called abvanced geothermal technologys out of penn. they are doing all the ground taps (life time warrantte) and tieing into the geo unit supplyed by them for 16k the rest can be handled by a trained hvac guy. also research incentives in ct geo systems are sales tax exempt plus a 500 rebate per ton plus property tax excempt on the increase in assesment plus the federal tax right off and a bunch others the company you hire should handle all that for you but you need to make sure they know about all of them.


----------



## bunlacken (Nov 18, 2008)

*geothermal*

I am also from NJ but the Toms River area and believe me Geothermal will be more than adequate to heat your home if sized properly... get a couple of estimates and include supplemental electric heat (designed in the system) for the time you have an emergency, just as you have towing for your car it's a good idea.
Pump and dump is the least expensive but loop systems are also great, there is a giant loop system in Richard Stockton College near Atlantic city.. Is worth a visit if you are ever close by.
If you need encouragement e-mail me.


----------



## pachai (Sep 14, 2009)

*Following up on geo in NJ*

I was wondering how things worked out for the folks in NJ. I have met a couple of installers, but noone talked about what seems a good idea in my area: pump-and-dump. I am probably 50' above the water table. One neighbor has a well that is 200'. Much less expensive than 700' of boreholes.

Thanks


----------



## bunlacken (Nov 18, 2008)

*geothermal*

Do what works best in your area. Most installers will opt for the latest technology but the pump & dump will work every time. As the customer the choice is always yours and possibly dictated by cost factors. As long as your town allows it and no laws are broken pump & dump is great.:thumbsup:


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

old thread guys...


----------

